# Ginger kidded!!!!!! TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger is on day 142 today and I am getting so anxious for kids!!!!! And since I sold Copper I really want a doe kid from him! Pics coming soon! :leap:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Good luck and hoping for girls :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Thanks! I am through the roof excited!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Good luck!!! I am hoping for some healthy :girl: PINK :girl: kids for you!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Yay!  Come on Ginger! Woohoo!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Wishing Ginger the best of luck in her upcoming kidding! I sure do hope you gets lots of healthy, bouncing, babies soon!!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Thanks everyone! I am loading some photos to Photo Bucket right now...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

I know your excited!!!!!! Hoping for doelings for you!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

Here are the photos! And Azriel is finally making an udder and she has very plumb long teats!!

Here are the photos from about 11:00 this afternoon. She has had some discharge since, so I am thinking she is probably losing her mucus plug.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

I think twins or even triplets!!! I'm really praying for doelings for you!!! Thinking pink!!! :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

She has really started growing the last few weeks! I am hoping and praying for does!!!! Also with Ginger's injury I really want to keep a doe out of her just incase we didn't breed her again..


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is ON!*

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: 
I'm thinking pink, Good Luck Ginger girl.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is on!*

Thanks! Her udder still hasn't ballooned up so I expect it to be while yet. :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is on!*

I think she'll give you twin doelings, and she'll go on day 145!!! Her udder is filling very nicely too, it looks as though she has good attachment and I like the way she fills out in the back, watch for her to go "peg legged" on you, when her hind legs look all stiff and wide , she'll go within a few hours. What color is the buck? I think she is a pretty color and am anxious to see what color her kids will be.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is on!*

The buck was a buckskin. I think the kids will be her color or buckskins. But these Nigis always surprise me with the colors they through! And thanks for the girl thoughts! Ginger's Dam, Aunt and One of her GrandDams all had quads their first freshening! And the buck she is bred to is one of 5. her Aunt, Grandma and Mom all had quints too!!! :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is on!*

What injury does she have?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! The Countdown is on!*

She got headbutted by Beri in the shoulder and it fractured her shoulder blade, which then caused her to lose most of her muscle in her front leg. So she has a harder time getting around. So far she is fine with pregnancy, and the vet says that she is not in any pain at all.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Wow, I didn't know that. I'm surprised I missed that at some point. I'm glad she's able to get around well though. Java was like that. Only I don't really know what happened to her. She was one of the fastest goats in our herd though. She had a huge scar down her entire shoulder, leg turned in a little and the muscle and skin was tight over it. She never acted as though she was in any pain.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 142 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Even with her injury she still placed well in the shows she's been to. We are giving her some hopeopathics to try and rebuild her muscle so hopefully it helps!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! (Pics added)*

How is she Chelsey? I bet you are on the edge of your seat.
:clap: Come on Ginger!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! (Pics added)*

How's she looking now? Any closer? Fuchsia's not looking any closer yet.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! (Pics added)*

I hope she goes soon for you!!

I have to ask, is it her left leg that is bothering her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 143 today!!!! (Pics added)*

I think so but I am not sure lol. And thanks guys! She is looking the same, still has her ligaments too.........


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 144 today!!!! (Pics added)*

The only reason I asked is because you can tell she stands kinda funny on it. What remedy are you giving her then? Just curious.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 144 today!!!! (Pics added)*

It is a muscle rebuilder from a homeopathic company. It is for muscle ligaments and something else.... I am hoping that after she kids she will be able to walk better on it. If it works I'll let you know and you can try it on Proxy. Now that I think of it, it is her left foot.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 144 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Ok thanks 

Because Proxy's one knee swelled up from her old injury, my mom found this stuff that's made out of silkworms and its supposed to help arthritic things(idk about muscle stuff though) and we've been giving it to her for about 2 months and her leg is already getting straighter.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 144 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Good luck to you & Ginger!!! I am hoping for healthy :girl: :girl: PINK kids for you!!! Our doe, Bailey is due the 15th & she is getting very close. I am so anxious to see the little ones!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 144 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Be sure to post photos of Bailey's kids!! I can't wait :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today!!!! (Pics added)*

Here are some photos of her about an hour ago.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

WOW! Ligaments still there? I'm guessing twins.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Yeah they were there this morning - haven't checked them since then though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

She definitely looks like twins, could be more depending on baby sizes. She looks great! Fuchsia's ligaments are still there. I sure hope she doesn't pass this date. I don't have another date for her but she just doesn't look ready yet.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Girls, girls...have girls Ginger!!!

We are going on baby watch...again! Mom's doe, Precious, kidded early last year. She wasn't due until 3/9/07...so we weren't watching her...we had other does that were closer, but when we went outside on the 1st to do chores...low and behold she had twin bucks on the ground! The little stinker! So this year she is due the 22nd, but we are ready and watching this time...and just wait and see...she'll go over this year! :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Thanks. She is a booger and never lets me check her ligs, so I have to fight with her every time :hair:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Oof! Poor Ginger looks like she just might explode.

She is looking close, but I am guessing she is gonna hold out for a few more days. Her udder is sure looking nice for a FF!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Anna's like that with her ligaments. HATES me checking. I don't know why, she's super sweet the rest of the time. I wind up having to take her by the collar to check since she dances so much.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

The one pic of her looks as though her tail head has dropped.... :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Ginger is a sweetie too, but she looks at me like I am a some sort of freak for feeling her back there :sigh:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Hope she dosen't drive you too crazy!! And that you get girls!

I had 2 more baby Boer kids today!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

You are swarming in kids Bethany! Lucky you!

Here are photos of Ginger's belly growing over the last few months...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Yep I definitely think twins! Possibly more but at least twins!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 145 today! New pics added see last post.*

Her udder is fuller, her back is more hunched and her tail looks different. She is more friendly too, but her ligs are still there. She waddles around and looks so cute lol. So babies in the next few days!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! New pics added see last post.*

I just went outside and I think she is having contractions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABIES SOON!!!!! :stars:

Here is a photo of her just a few minutes ago...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! She is going into labor (I think*

Her hind leg set that way looks as though she's pushing! Whats her rear look like?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! She is going into labor (I think*

Th little poopy is just playing games with me :hair: Looks like there won't be any babies for awhile.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! She is going into labor (I think*

She is acting completely normal now, eating and headbutting other goaties. But her udder is noticably bigger and "tight" so I think babies tonight or tomorrow. But who knows! :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

She definately looks uncomfortable, the poor girl. :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

By the sounds of it Ginger will beat Fuchsia. That girl hasn't changed at all.

I did find out a trick though. When a doe stands up and you're going to check her ligaments, wait a few minutes. Almost always they'll poop and if you're checking for ligs when they're about to have a bowel movement then they won't have ligaments. If you let them poop first then you'll really be able to tell for ligaments. I discovered that with nighttime checks. They'd always be laying down and when I'd go in their stall to check and they'd stand I'd get excited, no ligaments. Then double check again before going in and they'd have them. LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Oh man, I started laughing so hard when you posted that picture :slapfloor: I've had a couple does do that, I think that's the only way to stretch when they are pregnant  Hope she goes soon though! :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

See but the thing is she never lays like that. Always with all of her feet under her. She is getting close, but it is still so hard to wait!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Sounds like you need some chocolate to pass the time, to bad we don't have a chocolate smiley. :scratch: :yum:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

We totally need a chocolate smiley. But who said I wasn't already eating chocolate? :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Ooooooo chocolate..... yum...... who had to go and say chocolate???

I bet that super round tummy is just making it hard to keep those feet under her. Poor chunky girl, they all get so pitiful when they're close.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

LOL she is so cute preggo!  :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

I know!!! Looking at Minuet just isn't the same. I thought she was just fat but she's so lean and beautiful now. So different than the litte round thing she was!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

I have a question. Do most does continue to chew their cud up until a few hours before they kid??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

I've had some who act like nothings up what so ever and then are pushing. So yeah.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Ok cause Ginger chews her cud ALL the time, so we'll see what she does.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Bootsie chews hers the whole time! She just leisurely chews while she is contracting and stops when she needs to grunt or push!
Tilly grinds her teeth alot, then chews...alternates that way for awhile!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

LOL, I guess they are all different aren't they!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

How's she looking today?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

I haven't paid much attention to how she is looking yet. Faith, Naya and Catherine just got here so I have been busy busy getting them situated. Catherine thinks it is really fun to beat up on little Naya. She is such a stinker, and she is a really interesting color. I will hopeffully get some photos today.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Lol that picture.. sheesh she sure did look like she was in labor. :ROFL:

Congrats on your new girls! :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

Congrats on getting your new ones home!!! :stars:

I hope Ginger goes soon....I think Bella's gonna beat her, though. :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 146 today! False alarm.........*

From the sounds of it Bella will! Good luck and I hope you get girls! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Ginger's ligs are gone. They were totally there at feeding time (7 o'clock at night) and her udder has exploded and is very tight. So babies tonight or tomorrow hopefully!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am really nervous and excited!




























And Faith just had to tell you guys something......


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

I'm so excited for you! All of these does kidding cute wittle babies is helping me cope with the wait for mine to start! LOL. Good Luck! I'm checking in first thing in the morning! :girl: :girl: :coffee2:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She is acting normal, munching on hay. C'mon Ginger stop keeping those babies captive!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Good luck! Drink lots of  . This sounds a lot like when my Xcell had hers! I don't have any more due till June


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

GOOD LUCK!!! Bailey should be be kidding tonight or tomorrow also (I think). Maybe they'll give us kids at the same time - LOL!!! They like to keep us guessing don't they?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Any babies??

In that second pic...she looks like she is saying "Do you gotta stare and take pictures of my behind to show EVERYONE on the World Wide Internet???!!" :ROFL: Faith is such a pretty girl! I like your other girls, too, but I have a hard time loading a bunch of pics at once and I haven't had time to sit down and wait on them yet. :wink: I'll try to later!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Hope she gives you some babies soon!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

I bet you'll have babies soon! :leap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Go Ginger! Wow she sounds close! :clap: :dance:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

GO GINGER GO!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Still no babies! He ligs are gone and her rump is very smushy. GAHHHH! And she was being very nice to the new little babies today which is unlike her.... But she is munching on hay right now (I have a barn cam) and acing normal. Her udder is even bigger today though!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

WOOHOO!

Do the baby dance Chelsey.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Here is her udder today.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Yes she definitely looks close!!!! Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear about babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Shes peg legged too!! Kids on the ground very shortly...woohoo...come Ginger :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She is laying with her leg straght out right now. But still chewing her cud :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

When she starts going up and down and digging her nest, she'll be havin those babies soon after! I
will guess in the next 4 hours.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 147 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

I hope your right Liz, daytime babies would be really nice :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

If she's anything like mine it'll be after midnight. By the looks of her I'd say in a few more hours, probably just before dusk.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Yeah I don't think she is quite ready yet. She is up and eating again, pray for doelings ray:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Come on GINGER!! Hurry up girl! ray: for :girl: :girl:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She looks really close from that picture. But they love to wait until it's night time to have them, leastways mine have this year! :roll:

Hoping for girls! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Thinking pink!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Thanks guys! She has some discharge right now. She is laying down and tried to re-adjust and almost flipped over poor thing! She is getting up and down and up and down! She is acting really uncomfortable too, C'mon Ginger Girl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Now she is pawing alot! Sorry for all of the posts I am just getting so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Come on Ginger!!!!!!!!!!! Give Chelsey some doelings!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Woohoo!!! Go Ginger!!! :stars: :clap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Oooh I bet she kidded! :leap: It has been three hours! Now C'mon CHELS.. let us know what is happening!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Nothing! She is just laying there chewing her cud like always. I think she sill kid tonight of tomorrow. She doesn't act at all like anything if different.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Awww! Darn! I thought for sure you would have beebees. 

Oh well! They will be here soon enough! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

I've had many a first freshener act as though nothings up at all until they're pushing. Hera is a prime example of that. She acted like she was fine. Laying around sleeping till almost 11pm. Went to bed and she woke me at a quarter after 12 midnight pushing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Thanks for telling me that Ashley! I was just out sitting with her for about 30 minutes and she let me feel her ligaments her udder and babies all without any struggle! She just sat there staring off into the distance. I have a question though. When their ligs are gone do you feel their pelvic bones farther down? Her rump is extremely smooshy and I can fit my fingers around her spine.

Oh yeah and one of her babies kicked all four feet really hard when I was feeling her belly, it is sooo cool!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

LOL Chelsey, that baby is already jumping and bouncing.. Woohoo!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

LOL your right, bouncing already! My mom talked to Ginger's breeder today and she is excited to see what she has since she wants a doe from her as well lol. She thinks that Ginger will have trips I guess we'll see!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

And I must add. BARN CAMERAS ARE PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially since I got my WIRELESS barn camera for $55 which included shipping


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

"Normally" I don't feel anything when they are gone. But some do feel like there's something on either side but the ligaments themselves are gone.

I've had does lose their ligaments and still have that meaty feeling. Then they do eventually lose that and then kid.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

See on her I can tell there are no ligaments but I feel her pelvic bones, they feel kind of like shoulder blades. But they are seperated. Probably not a very good description lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! LOW LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Yeah I'm not sure. I've only had a few who really make me wonder. First fresheners tend to have a narrower area of mushiness.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She is in La la land right now. I let her out of her stall and out with the new babies and she just stood at the gate staring off into space. Her ligs are definatly gone now. Really really mushy and her rump is arched as well as her tail.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

I see she's gone beyond the 4 hours I predicted...typical goat!! She is definately getting closer though, letting you touch her without being "jumpy" is also a "sign"....wait til she starts licking your hand, mine do this and I think it's practice for when they are cleaning their babies.
It's 9:30 here so I'll say if she doesn't go before midnight she will go shortly after. :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She has made a few "nests" in the last hour. It is 9:50 here so I think we are in the same time zone. I predict she will kid between 12 and 1 but hopefully sooner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Yours do that too? Must be a labor thing! Hera licked me right in the face and she is a wild doe normally! LOL

I think your right Chelsey! Good luck!!!! I won't get to read the announcement till the morning. I've got to head to bed and catch up on some needed zzzz's. I do hope she kids easily for you and her both and with doelings!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She is definately sounding to be very close I know that not all goats are the same but each of mine, even their first times made several nests and laid down, when they do go down they sort of half sit to position kids then start to push....then stop for awhile then start up regular, sometimes it even goes really quick and you don't get what you expect as the "next" stage, they just grunt and push then you see a pre birth bubble and usually within 1/2 hour you get the real thing.

O yes Ashley, each of my girls about lick the skin off my hands as far up my arm as they can reach! I figured it was a "salt" thing but then realized that getting a kid dry must really make their tongues tired so they're "practicing"


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Anything yet? lol Thinking -> :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

She is being very talkative, I am heading back out there now. I think babies tonight!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Sounds like it's gonna be soon! Can't wait to hear what she has!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

WOOHOO!

Go Ginger, give your momma some healthy babeh girls


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

Come on Ginger, lots of healthy pink kids!!! :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger is on day 148 today! NO LIGAMENTS! And a big udder!*

TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!! 2 girls and a boy! They are all snoozing right now. I am so thrilled! One of the girls is buckskin with huge moonspots! All of them have a few moonspots but she has the most. Ginger had an easy delivery. Right at 12 o'clock (I guessed right) The first was breech but easy. That snot sucker is a life saver! I am so glad that Liz raved about it otherwise I wouldn't have gotten one!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

They are adorable!!! Cograts to you & the new momma!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh I love the moonspots! Very cute babies! Two girls, I'm so jealous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm glad you got two doelings and that buckskin is to die for!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

:stars: congrats!!! I have been kidding for three years now and never had a girl :? I sell one of my does and she had a doe :hair: I pray for does this time! Your babies are so cute! Are they all nursing off of mom ok?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I was just out there to bottlefeed them some colostrum (just to make sure they are getting enough) and the little buckskin girl would not suck on the bottle, she also had not interest in finding a teat either. It has been 4 hours since I least fed them and I am a little worried that she won't nurse. She also isn't as lively as the other two (which suck anything they get their mouths on) Is there anything I should do??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Frozenloc2 we posted at the same time lol.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OH congrats Chelsey!!!!!!!! THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!!!!!

Did the buckskin get anything to eat?? You need to get her fed ASAP. Sometimes they are "dummys" and take forever to learn how to suck... I can never figure that one out :scratch: . If she won't suck, do you have a tuber? Also, are you doing CAE prevention or can you get her to suck on mom? If she still hasn't eaten and you don't have a tuber or can't get her to suck on mom in an hour or two something has to happen. You may want to call the vet and see if they have a lamb tuber or something.

She really needs some colostrum.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She ate quite a bit 4 hours ago. She had a great sucking reflex and was energetic. I made sure all of them had enough before I went inside after they were born. Also it is like 55-60 out so I don't think she is too cold. Plus I have a small heat lamp (thing) above them.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And now she is not energetic? Hmm. Well at least she got some food, that is good!

Ok here are some tricks:

You have to be really patient and try to keep getting her to suck, keep putting the bottle in her mouth. Try to have her standing up and use your fingers and tickle her around her tail. That is something that their mothers do (lick them back there) and on some kids it really works.

Just keep trying. As long as she ate quite a bit she is OK for now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok thanks. Her brother and sister have gotten used to nursing from their mom but maybe she is just "slow". I'll go out there right now and give her a little via syringe.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds good. Yeah sometimes they just do that.. I can never figure it out. Last year when my Harmony kidded her kids were :angry: extremely stupid. They were with their mother, would not eat, and I had to TUBE them because they wouldn't suck on a bottle for a WEEK!! :doh: They were super energetic the whole time and would run away from me (because they knew I was coming to shove that tube down their throats! Haha) but I knew they weren't eating because their bellies were empty and Harmony's udder was super full. Although they were half saanens... :ROFL: 
So yeah I think sometimes they are just "dummys" for a little while. I am sure she will start sucking soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never tube fed before. I have a Save-A-Kid syringe. I have read the directions, but i'm kinda scared.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: :stars: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
I'm Glad all went well. I just LOVE the moonspots!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

AKJHDKJFHSKLJHRUOE!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!
I love her babehs!  They are so so so so so cute!
If one goes missing don't look here.
Are you retaining one of the girls?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes we are retaining a girl. And the other one is going to Kids Corral (Ginger's breeder) because they like Ginger and they wish they had'nt sold her. I love babies! Even getting just 3 hours of sleep lol. The little buckskin doe is gorgeous, but the little red doe has such personality! And the boy is just plain adorable!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are adorable!! I love the bucksin girl. I replied in your thread in CSC about feeding her.
:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww!! WOO HOO! WAY TO GO GINGER! They are beautiful Chelsey!   :dance: :stars: :girl: :baby: :stars: :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just GORGEOUS!! Congrats!! Way to go Ginger! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! The little buckskin is doing better, I am still syringe feeding her but she is actually swallowing now. Now I have to find my naming book and pick out some names!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We picked out names

For the Buckskin girl we are naming her - Muddy Creek BC Malibu and the red girl Muddy Creek BC Cimarron Haven't really decided on a name for the boy yet.

I think the little red girl and the boy are polled, not sure though.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute names! We have a cow named Cimarron, we live close to the Cimarron river.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great names, I like them! I think they might be polled too. I had looked at the picture, hard to be sure but I do think you might be right! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am posotive the Buckskin is not polled, but I am pretty darn sure the other two are. YAY! Only one baby to disbud!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, we've been burning ours right now and did one for a girl nearby who needed it done. I hate disbudding. The only thing I absolutely dread is disbudding. I haven't had any polled kids since Nimue's boys but there's a good chance more are coming! Cruiser was bred to Petite and if Fuchsia waits till April she's also bred to Cruiser. I found out in my notes that I'd penned her with Anna and Cruiser for 2 days in November. Totally forgot. Thank goodness for my goat diary!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Chelsey and Ginger!!! :girl: :boy: :girl: :stars: 
I am so glad that you got to use a snot sucker too!! LOL ( Its really nice that you mentioned me, TY) They are awesome!! Really good names too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You were the one who made me want one! It really is a life saver.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> You were the one who made me want one! It really is a life saver.


I started using the one I have 2 years ago because it seemed that just wiping their little faces wasn't enough and I remembered a post here somewhere someone describing a kid that started to "spasm" and then died....the poor thing drowned and the poster didn't know what was happening...I don't know who it was but I figured that it was a great help to me knowing "how a drowning kid acts" because I could have lost Teddy when he was born back feet first he started "a fit" as I got the suction going....he is a thriving and healthy 4 1/2 weeks old now. Glad I could help.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have two, and they really are life savers.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! That buckskin color is so cool!!! They are adorable!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats!!! I hope the little buckskin comes around quickly!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so beautiful!!! I love the second girl with moonspots!!!!! I want her!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Malibu (the buckskin with moonspots) is doing much better. She even got her "springs" today!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! They are all so cute!!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used the little "snot sucker" since I got my nubians I and I love mine too. 

I had to help deliver a neighbors kid last night and didn't have it with me and boy do I wish i did! The baby was a breech (sp?) and the sack around him was so tuff it took me a little bit to break it.... I bet he took in a lot of that gunk.... I just held him upside down for a several seconds and a flood of it came rushing out of the little guy. I almost considered sucking it out myself, but I decided against it becuase the doe wasnt very healthy. I'm not leaving the house with out it again!


----------

